# You can do this too!!



## Kentra (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi there, At christmas this year i began "tripping" sober after doing a few hullucogentics. I thought it was DP/DR but i had more symptoms and found out i had HPPD (DP/DR are only symtoms of HPPD). I was in proper hell for few months. Everything went bad. I would wake up in the night and see patterns everywhere and be scared 24/7. Everything was just one big bad trip.
However one day i decided that i can turn myself around. I stoped going on the computer and looking at forums to do with this and decided to just accept i have this and not bother myself, and on this i started building myself back again (even though i thought it was imposible). Nothing was missing!! I didnt build a new me! It was all there just like before. I am all cured of HPPD now, however i still had DP/DR but that got better after a while too. Only thing i have now is that i feel like im looking through a tv screen sort of. That is my only symptom. I noticed that at my woarst was when i was on the forums talking about it. Sometimes i have to symtoms atall.
For some people it may be harder and i give you all my hope to get better. REMEBER there are so many people out there that are living in poverty and dieing of disease that would gladly swap it for the life yous have now. Even a life with DP/DR would be paradise to them.


----------

